# Top 5 Soft Drinks



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Root Beer got me thinking again







I am very fussy, picky eater and drinker and am well known on site for throwing calamitous tantrums should anyone bring me back a Coke when I have SPECIFICALLY asked for a Pepsi. They are not the same thing.









If I can't get the following in a shop then I walk out.........thirsty.

1. Diet Pepsi.

2. Pepsi Max.

3. Orangina.

4. Fanta Lemon (Which is ***** compared to Fanta Limon in Spain







)

5. Umbongo.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

By choice, I only do Pepsi Max or Virgin Cola. Can't stand Coke, it gives me belly ache.

I'll drink water (out of the tap) if nothing else is available.









Or coffee, if anyone is offering.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm, can I think of 5 soft drinks?!









1. Soda Water

2. Super Malt

3. Aqua Libra

4. Pineapple juice

5. Pepsi


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dandelion And Burdock























Real Ginger Beer























Pineapple Juice
















Home made lemonade (with real lemons)
















Cranberry & Rasberry juice









Vimto


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Water, filtered or bottled ( preferably SPA brand)









Lucozade

Proper Ribena

Vanilla Coke

Tonic water with grapefruit

Purdys


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

How could I have forgotten the heavenly elixir that is Ribena!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Hmm, can I think of 5 soft drinks?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's "Super Malt"?









Aqua Libra, "Free water" I think someone is taking the piss charging you for that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> How could I have forgotten the heavenly elixir that is Ribena!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it in milk










Actually I hardly ever drink milk any more


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmm,

1. Asda value sugar free lemonade. 18p for 2 litres (brilliant value)

2. Pepsi Max

3. Irn Bru

4. Ginger Ale

5. Dandelion & Burdock.

Very traditional tastes I suppose.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rock Shandy; half carbonated lemonade, half soda water, dash of Angostura & twist of lemon.

Malawi Shandy; as above but substitute ginger beer for lemonade, have seen it with orange juice/squash as well but this is too sweet.

Diet Vanilla Coca-Cola

Cream Soda & Barr's Irn-Bru; haven't had them for years though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Real lime juice and soda made from squeezed limes

Sugar free ginger beer

Diet Coke with lemon

Sugar free dandelion and burdock

Real cloudy lemonade


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

1. Coca Cola

2. Filtered water

No in-betweens here.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

These 5 for me..

Any GOOD still water

Elder water

Tomato juice

Acidified milk (stop making acid faces!







)

Apple juice


----------

